# Sore hip flexors? Please help



## Edmond (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello,
I am typing this for my wife.... she is fairly new to MTB and rides a full suspension Giant Anthem W. We have been riding for just under 1 yr. She is complaing that her hip flexors hurt everytime she rides (the connection between the upper thigh and the hip(in the front, but not the groin)). It does not bother her too much on the easy street rides, but more so when we are climbing the fireroads and Single track.

The bike is the correct size and seat height is adjusted properly. 
Could this be caused by her riding position? Any one else have this problem? She is using regular toe clips and might be pointing her toes up or down? could this be the cause?
Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

I also suffer from sore hip flexors, but mine's not caused by riding. It just means that that particular muscle group is weaker than it ought to be. I really don't know how to "fix" the situation beyond some strength training and stretching. There are some yoga positions and different stretches that can help a lot. "Pigeon" is the yoga move that comes to mind. Not even going to try to describe it, But here's a link to the instructions: http://www.yogacards.com/yoga-postures-2/kapotasana-pigeon-pose.html
Also, just stretching the legs, doing leg lifts, squats, and lunges will help. Hope your wife feels better soon.


----------



## flyxaos (May 18, 2006)

How tall is she? and what length are her cranks? I have just done a bunch of research for my wife, and settled on a 165mm crank arm length for her. 

Basically, if the crank arms are too long, it may be forcing her to bend that connection at the hip to a greater angle than her body wants her too.

But, that's just one thought...


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Consider the crank length mentioned above. Generally shorter riders need shorter cranks.

I also agree with strengthing and stretching. 

My hip flexors bother me a lot too sometimes. When they do I found that soft ice packs placed in those creases makes it feel better fast, faster than drugs.


----------



## Edmond (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks again for the replys,
She is fairly tall 5.9' and is on a Medium, so dont know if it would be a crank length issue. I would think that after almost 1 yr of regular rides 2-4 times a week, she should have built up enough strength so they are not sore? Am I incorrect?
Again thanks to everyone who has replied

could it be the toe clips? She says she sometimes "pulls up" and uses her toes??


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

It might be enlightening for her to use platforms for a spin, or take the plunge on clipless.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

The only time I've ever had pain was when I was on a bike that was too small. But, I'm 5'9 and on medium also (the frame was a small), so definitely not the problem!

She could try some yoga to stretch the areas out or maybe see a PT for strengthening/streching exercises.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Edmond said:


> could it be the toe clips? She says she sometimes "pulls up" and uses her toes??


It may be... I've never had issues in the hip flexor area when riding, however... I did when I was running at times, specifically when I was doing 'hill (or stair) repeats'. If I did them regularly, I was fine. But when I slacked off, the next time I ran hills/stairs, my hip flexors would ache from having to pick up my feet higher than normal (flat ground).

Like verslowrdr mentioned, it may be worth trying out platforms/clipless just to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Edmond (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, we finally got out for a ride (easy no hills). I had her concentrate on her pedal stroke (no pointing of the toes) 4 miles into the ride and she was pain free. When we came to a hill I had her try to "pull up" like she normally does, she said she could feel a slight discomfort. I thnk we are leaning towards pedal position but we will go on a hard ride to determine.... I did discover her seat was too high so we dropped it about .5"

Eddie


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

*Great therapy*

I was trolling this forum for info on small frames for my son and saw this thread. Sore hip flexors and piriformis are a fact of life for my mountain biking and cycling. While I have not found a way to avoid them there are things you can do to help.

I love these products.
1) The Stick- http://thestick.com/

2) Trigger Point Massage Ball
-this one 'hurts so good' and takes time to build up tolerance but oh does it work. Especially on the piriformis

stretching helps some but have never been able to stick with it.


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

Edmond said:


> Thanks again for the replys,
> She is fairly tall 5.9' and is on a Medium, so dont know if it would be a crank length issue. I would think that after almost 1 yr of regular rides 2-4 times a week, she should have built up enough strength so they are not sore? Am I incorrect?
> Again thanks to everyone who has replied
> 
> could it be the toe clips? She says she sometimes "pulls up" and uses her toes??


This thread is really interesting. My wife is also 5'9", rides a medium, and has issues with hip flexors during / after every ride. Never thought to look at her pedaling, but will do next time we ride. Do your wife's feet point outward quite a bit more than the norm? My wife's do - it makes her an indefatigable hiker but maybe keeping her feet straight while spinning on a bike causes strain?


----------



## Edmond (Aug 27, 2008)

Update,

After adjusting her seat (lower) and making sure she is peadiling flat, she has not experienced any more pain.

YEAH


----------

